# R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY



## Flexsist (8. Juli 2014)

*R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab vor kurzem meine R9 270X modifiziert, was so gut  geklappt hat, dass ich es hier in einem kleinen Beitrag für euch  präsentieren möchte. Vor dem Umbau, hatte ich erst noch mit dem Gedanken  gespielt, mir diesen "NZXT G10 GPU Adapter" zu kaufen, aber 35€ für ein  Stück Blech war mir dann doch zu teuer.

Material:

- Antec H20 620
- 4x M3 Schrauben inkl Zubehör für die Montage  eines Waküblocks 
- 1x 4 stk M3 (15mm) Schrauben mit insgesamt 8  Rändelmuttern (Ich habe die der NB Eloops verwendet) 
- Kühlkörper in  ausreichender Stückzahl 
- Wärmeleitklebepads oder Wärmeleitkleber
- Plastik, welches sich gut  verarbeiten lässt (ich glaub das was ich verwendet hab, war mal eine  DVD-Hülle oder so )

Da ich vergessen habe, jeden einzelnen Schritt bildlich zu dokumentieren  muss eine Textbeschreibung reichen, wer was nicht versteht kann ja  fragen. 

 Als erstes hab ich mir Gedanken über die Befestigung des Kühlers auf der  Karte gemacht und mir fiel eine simple, wie ebenso geniale Idee ein.
Ich hab einfach in das Blech, was für die Montage auf einer Intel CPU  gedacht war, 4 löcher im Abstand von 55mm (für meine Graka) gebohrt, was  gerade noch so machbar war. 
Nun wird der Kühler einfach so gut wie jeder anderen Waküblock, mit hilfe der M3 Schrauben aufs PCB geschraubt. 
Als nächstes habe ich überall da, wo es noch möglich war,mit Hilfe von  Wärmeleitepads, Kühlkörper auf die RAMs, VRMs und auf den  Speichercontrollerchip (glaub ich) geklebt.
Das sah dann erstmal so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der nächste Schritt war, einen Lüfter über die Kühlkörper zu  positionieren. Hierfür sind die eigentlichen Montagelöcher des  Wakühalters perfekt geeignet. Man kann hier sehr gut mit etwas geschick  einen 92mm lüfter montieren.
Besagter 92mm Lüfter war mir aber zu groß und stieß mit einem Kühler auf dem MB zusammen, was den Einbau aber nicht verhinderte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch hat mir das nicht gefallen, da nur einseitig & zu groß, also  überlegte ich weiter.
Dann fiel mir was ebenso geniales ein. Das  Platikstück, was auch für die Montage (auf der Rückseite) bei einer  Intel CPU gedacht war, passte genauso gut wie der 92mm Lüfter auf die  Löcher. Gedacht, getan. Ich hab das Plastikteil in zwei gleiche hälften  geschnitten, eins für links eins für rechts.
Dann habe ich aus Plastik  sozusagen Adapter gebastelt, die die Original ASUS Lüfter aufnehmen  können.
Diese Lüfter, zusammen mit dem Plastik-"Adapter", habe ich dann  auf je eine der zwei Hälften geschraubt. Hier war gründliches Anpassen  sehr wichtig, damit die Lüfter auch frei laufen können, und nirgends  anstoßen. Überschuss wurde danach entfernt.
Das Ganze sah dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, der Deckel der Wakü wurde auch entfernt (schon viel früher, als  es noch als CPU kühler fungierte), was die Wakü ansich schon mal leiser  machte. Da mir deswegen aber schon das Pumpen-Stromkabel von der  Pumpenplatine abgerissen ist, hab ich gleich die ganze Platine von der  Pumpe genommen (ging ganz easy, nur die drei Schrauben müssen raus) und  ein Lüfterkabelsockel an- und ein schönes gesleevtes Stromkabel zurecht  gelötet.  
Dann fiel mir auf, dass auch die Platine selbst nicht grad  bombenfest auf der Wakü sitzt, also hab ich sie von unten auch noch mal  gepolstert um unschönen Vibrationen vorzubeugen.
Nun sieht das ganze so  aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lohn der ganzen Arbeit: GPU im Idle und unter Spielelast meist 10°C kühler. VRM Temp auch bis zu 10°C weniger. Auch die CPU arbeitet nun Kühler. 

Ich hoffe euch hat dieser Beitrag gefallen und oder konnte euch Anregungen & Inspirationen geben.
Wenns euch gefallen hat, liken. 

Abschließend bliebt mir nur zu sagen: Viel Spaß beim basteln und* ALLE ARBEITEN GESCHEHEN AUF EIGENE GEFAHR!

*
MfG


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Ohne Frage ein dickes Lob für deinen Bastelaufwand


----------



## Flexsist (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Ohne Frage ein dickes Lob für deinen Bastelaufwand



Hehe, dankeschön.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Schick! Und nun gib ihr 1,3 Volt, auf dass die 1.300-MHz-Marke fällt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Schick! Und nun gib ihr 1,3 Volt, auf dass die 1.300-MHz-Marke fällt.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Hrrrhrrr 1300MHz wäre natürlich der Ober-Hammer. Aber leider bin ich schon bei 1.294V für 1200MHz (die nur in BF3 zu Problemen führen). Meinste da ist jetzt noch mehr drin? 

*EDIT:* 1300 MHz  

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Stabitest. Ich glaube ich zock gleich nochmal FC3. 

_Bekomm ich ein Platz in der nächsten PCGH wenn ich jetzt mit 1300MHz FC3 zocken kann?_ 

*EDIT 2:* Bluescreen wärend das Game geladen hat. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Ich brauch mehr Saft. Aber ohne guten BIOS-Editor wird das nix. 

*EDIT3:* Auch der, in der Aktuellen PCGH angegebene VBE7 hilt mir da nicht weiter. Zudem muss ich euren Artikel etwas kritisieren. Denn es ist nicht möglich das Powertarget für einen bestimmten Stat zu ändern, das hättet ihr mit angeben können.

zb mein OC: 1200MHz / 1450 MHz bei 120% Powertarget.
Ich könnte in den VBE7 nur die Taktraten übernehmen, das Powertarget müsste ich manuell wieder per Software hoch jagen auf 120%. 
Oder hab ich was übersehen / nicht verstanden?

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Wenn du das Powertune-Limit im BIOS erhöhst (in Watt), dann entspricht das den neuen 100 Prozent. Nur sind diese 100 % das, was du angegeben hast (etwa 200 statt 150 Watt). Gehst du dann auf +20 %, sind's 240 Watt statt, in diesem Beispiel, 180 Watt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Wenn du das Powertune-Limit im BIOS erhöhst (in Watt), dann entspricht  das den neuen 100 Prozent. Nur sind diese 100 % das, was du angegeben  hast (etwa 200 statt 150 Watt). Gehst du dann auf +20 %, sind's 240 Watt  statt, in diesem Beispiel, 180 Watt.



*Ah Okay, danke für diesen sehr wichtigen Hinweis!*

Was meinst du als Graka-Experte, wie weit könnte ich denn noch gehen mit der Spannung um eventuell noch ein paar MHz raus zu holen. 1200 MHz scheint bei 1.294V (ASUS GPU Tweak) wirklich das Maximum zu sein bei mir, denn mit 1210MHz gabs nach ca. 30 Min FC3 auch ein Bluescreen. Würde der Chip 1.350V vertragen um noch die 1250 MHz zu stämmen? Das wären dann genau 40.0 GPixel/s & 100.0 GTexel/s! 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Wie heiß werden denn Wandler und GPU bei anhaltender Last @ 1.200 MHz/1,3 Volt? _Far Cry 3_ ist schon mal ein sehr guter Test.

Die Standard-VID einer HD 7870 beträgt 1,219 Volt, die 270X nutzt trotz Umbenennung den gleichen Chip. Ich würde selbst mit Wasserkühlung nicht mehr als 1,3 Volt geben, denn Elektromigration gibt's immer. 1,35 Volt könntest du für ein paar Benchmarks durchaus reinpfeifen, aber nicht für stundenlanges Spielen (sofern du deine Karte lieb hast ).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Wie heiß werden denn Wandler und GPU bei anhaltender Last @ 1.200 MHz/1,3 Volt? _Far Cry 3_ ist schon mal ein sehr guter Test.


Also die GPU kommt an kühlen Tagen so wie heute nicht über 60°C, meist noch unter 55°C. Die VRM's halten konstant die Temp, Also laut GPU-Z hatte VRM1 vor dem Umbau immer 56°C, jetzt ist er bei 46°C, allerdings hab ich da nach Stunden langen zocken nicht mehr drauf geschaut, werd ich mal im Auge behalten das nächste mal. VRM2 hat vor wie nach dem Umbau IMMER egal wie lange ich gezockt hab 26°C. Ich glaube auch beim VRM1 hat sich da nix mehr getan, der blieb auch auf 56°C. Auslesefehler? 


> Die Standard-VID einer HD 7870 beträgt 1,219 Volt, die 270X nutzt trotz  Umbenennung den gleichen Chip. Ich würde selbst mit Wasserkühlung nicht  mehr als 1,3 Volt geben, denn Elektromigration gibt's immer. 1,35 Volt  könntest du für ein paar Benchmarks durchaus reinpfeifen, aber nicht für  stundenlanges Spielen (sofern du deine Karte lieb hast ).


Hmm..Also im Standard steht im GPU-Tweak 1200 mV, im GPU-Z wird mir VDDC (is doch die GPU spannung oder?) 1.193V angezeigt, allerdings bin ich auch grad im Idle. Was komisch ist, denn da hat die GPU nur 450 MHz. 1.193V scheinen mir etwas viel für 450MHz, oder? Fällt mir grade so auf. 
Und ja, ich hab sie schon lieb! Ist meine erste halbwegs richtige Graka die ich mir mal gegönnt habe, kann fast alles zocken in Ultra Settings, nur MSAA kann ich nicht in jedem Game nutzen, dann gibts FPS Einbrüche. Aber sieht auch ohne schick aus in FC3.  Vorher hatte ich sone blöde GTX 650 non TI. 

*EDIT:* Ich bin etwas verwirrt, wo genau im VBE7 unter Powertune erhöhe ich nun das Powertarget?

Standard:
TDP (W): 141
Power Limit (W) 113 -169

Muss ich jetzt für meine 120% beide um 20% erhöhen?
Also:
TDP (W): 169
Power Limit (W): 113 - 203 



Auch wenn ich sie lieb hab, ich würde erstmal mit 1.325V versuchen die 1250MHZ stabil zu bekommen.  Inwieweit müsste ich dafür dann das Powertarget weiter anheben? nochmal 5%? 10%?

*EDIT 2:* Okay, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab mal die aktuelle PCGH DVD eingeworfen (die sonst immer noch eingetütet wochen lang rumliegen). 

*EDIT 3*:  *1250 MHz bei laut GPU-Z maximal 1.313V*  (schwankte aber stark in Game, meist lagen laut GPU-Z nur 1.268V an) *mit 125% Powertarget (175 Watt TDP)*
FC3 starten ging damit schon mal Problemlos, auch zocken. Habe aber nur 10 Min getestet, Langzeittest folgt nachher.
Was mich nun interessiert, wie hoch darf die Temp der VRMs denn maximal werden? Mit dem neuen Bios kommt VRM Temp 2 auf ca 60°C, ist das noch unbedenklich? VRM Temp 1 ist wie schon vermutet davon recht unbeindruckt und bleibt bei 26°C. 

Achja: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *!!!*

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

_So, ich mach jetzt mal n "Doppelpost", ich will den da oben nicht noch mehr Editieren._ 

Also, die 1250 MHz scheinen jetzt stabil zu laufen, habe fast 2 Stunden FC3 ohne Probleme gezockt. 

Und die Temps sind auch völlig in Ordnung denke ich,

vorher dem Zocken: 

GPU: 36°C
VRM Temp 1: 46°C
VRM Temp 2: 26°C

In Game:
GPU 53°C
VRM Temp 1: 60°C
VRM Temp 2: 27°C

Was mich allerdings extrem irritiert ist, das in Game nie 1.313V auf der GPU waren, laut GPU-Z. Erst wenn ich das Game beende sind auf einmal wieder 1.313V auf der GPU.
Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass GPU Tweak das Undervolten verhindert, wenn sich die GPU runter taktet, deswegen auch die 1.313V aufeinmal im Idle. (ich hab die 1250MHz noch nicht im Bios, "nur" die 1200MHz)
Ausserdem sagt mir GPU-Z das kurzzeitig mal 127.8A auf der GPU lagen. 
Und Minimum Spannung -0.616V  
Ich gehe hier in beiden Fällen mal schwer von einem Auslesefehler aus, denn soviel Amper liefert ja nicht mal das NT und -0.616V bei 1250MHz...naja, dazu muss ich nix sagen. 

Nun Herr Vötter, ist ihre Meinung gefragt!
Sind im großen und ganzen doch recht gut Ergebnisse, oder?
Allerdings wirft mir das jetzt einen neuen Stein in den Weg, denn in BF3 machen schon 1200MHz Probleme (DX Fehler).
Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Muss ich jetzt jedes mal das Bios Flashen wenn ich BF3 zocken will? 
Da der GPU Tweak ja das Undervolten verhindert würde ich den gerne ganz weg lassen. MSI Afterburner etz laufen nicht mit der Karte einwandfrei, mal geht das und mal das nicht.

*EDIT*: *Jetzt läuft auch BF3 anscheind stabil, geil!!!*  

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Diese "Spikes" bei Spannung und Stromstärke kenne ich auch von diversen Karten, wobei nicht sicher ist, ob die wirklich auftreten oder ob es sich um Auslesefehler handelt (hoffentlich letzteres ). Aber die Temperaturen sind im tiefgrünen Bereich. 

Mal zum Mitschreiben: GPU-Z zeigt dir 1,313 Volt beim Spielen an, d.h. diese Spannung liegt unter Last an? Das wäre ziemlich heftig, denn eigentlich fällt die in Tools eingestellte Spannung unter Volllast, d.h. während des Spielens, deutlich ab (eine Art "loadline calibration"), sodass bei 1,3 Volt real so zwischen 1,22 und 1,26 Volt anliegen. Check doch mal, ob's an GPU Tweak liegt und ob der Afterburner es anders macht. Wenn du in GPU Tweak auf Reset drückst, geht die Karte dann ordnungsgemäß in den Low-Power-State? Müsste so sein.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich im BIOS die TDP direkt auf 200 Watt setzen (Min und Max werden dann automatisch angepasst), dann musst du gar nicht mehr am Powertune-Regler herumspielen, dieses Watt-Budget genügt, damit die Karte immer ihre volle Leistung halten kann. Wenn du die Spannung ins BIOS brennst, kannst du Nebenwirkungen der Tools verhindern. Sofern du unter Last aber bei ~1,26 Volt landest, ist alles in Ordnung.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Mal zum Mitschreiben: GPU-Z zeigt dir 1,313 Volt beim Spielen an, d.h. diese Spannung liegt unter Last an?


Nee, eben nicht. In Game liegts weit unter 1.313V. Die einngestellte Spannung in GPU-Tweak war 1325mV (die, die ich ins Bios übertragen habe). Wärend des zockens liegen aber dann nur im durchschnitt meist 1.268V an.
Es muss aufjedenfall an GPU Tweak liegen das er nicht mehr undervoltet im Idle, denn nach dem booten zeigt mir GPU-Z eine Spannung von 0.947V an, starte ich dann GPU-Tweak, stell 1250MHz ein und klick auf Apply springt sie im Idle sofort hoch auf 1.313V bei 450MHz GPU Takt. Das geht dann auch nicht mehr weg, egal ob GPU-Tweak beendet wurde oder nicht. Lediglich wenn ich den Zweiten Monitor über Windows trenne undervoltet er sich dann auch wieder, auch wenn GPU-Tweak noch läuft. Aber da ja nach dem Booten auch 0.947V anliegen mit zwei Monis kann es nur an GPU-Tweak liegen. Der Default-Button bringt da auch nix. Auch wenn ich das Silent (1070MHz) Profil anklick und manuell das Powertargert für diesen noch auf 80 runter schraube verharrt die Spannung bei 1.313V. 

Ich experimentier mal noch n bisschen rum, dann kann ich GPU-Tweak auch weg lassen. Aber ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher ob BF3 wirklich damit stabil läuft, da der Server nicht mal halb voll und die Runden doch schon sehr kurz waren immer, das teste ich heute aber noch aus. Zudem hab ich vor, dann noch weiter zu gehen, mit der imBios hinterlegten Spannung den Maximaltakt rauszukitzeln, wer weiß, vielleicht fällt die 1300-MHz-Marke ja doch noch. 

Ich hau jetzt mal die 200 TDP ins Bios und teste, ich meld mich dann spätestens heute Abend wieder. Wenn ich mich garnicht mehr melde is die Karte weggebrannt. 

Aber ich danke dir jetzt schon mal recht herzlich für deine Hilfe und die Tipps!!!

*EDIT:* 1300MHz @ 1.332V Stabil in FC3. In Game waren es wieder weniger, aber diesmal öfter etwas mehr als 1.270V. Mit 1325mV (GPU Tweak) gabs n Freeze aber nur im Game also hab ich noch mal leicht angehoben, an den Temps hat das nix geändert.  Jetzt steht nur noch der BF3 Stabitest aus, wenn der auch läuft werd ich das so flashen ins Bios. 

Jetzt würde mich ein direkt vergleich zu einer R9 280(X) und einer GTX 770 interessieren. Ich denke die beiden werden nur noch minimal schneller sein oder?
Wie lange würdet ihr brauchen wenn ich euch die Karte für Benchmarks zur Verfügen stellen würde? 

*EDIT2:* BF3 läuft auch stabil.  Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine bessere CPU, damit die Karte auch ihre volle Leistung in jedem Game entfallten kann. Aber leider sieht es grad schlecht aus in der Portokasse. Neues MB müsste dann auch her. 

*EDIT3:* Bios ist geflasht, Link. Aber nun undervoltet sie sich auch ohne GPU-Tweak nicht mehr. Nur wenn der zweite Monitor getrennt wird. Manno. 

*EDIT4:* Nach unzähligem flashen und experimentieren hab ich den "Fehler" gefunden, der VRAM-Takt.
Bios flash:
GPU 1300MHz / VRAM 1400MHz - GPU undervoltet im Idle
GPU 1300MHz / VRAM 1450MHZ- GPU undervoltet *nicht* im Idle

Der Test mit GPU-Tweak:
Mit 5800MHz (1450MHz) VDDC springt hoch auf 1.318V.
Dann wieder runter auf 5600MHz (1400MHz) VDDC verharrt bei 1.318V.

Der Test mit MSI Afterbruner:
Mit 5800MHz (1450MHz) VDDC springt hoch auf 1.318V.
Dann wieder runter auf 5600MHz (1400MHz) VDDC geht *wieder runter* auf 0.947V!!!

Ich werde wohl den MSI Afterburner drauf lassen, GPU-Tweak deinstallieren und den Ram dann wohl manuell takten müssen vor und nach dem zocken. Keine schöne, aber wenigstens erstmal eine Lösung.
Spannung lässt sich über den Afterburner nicht einstellen oder auslesen. (Ja, ich hab es unlocked in den Optionen).

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Du brauchst keine bessere CPU, nur mehr oder hübschere Pixel auf dem Display.  Vermutlich wird die Karte dann aber instabil. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Du brauchst keine bessere CPU, nur mehr oder hübschere Pixel auf dem Display.  Vermutlich wird die Karte dann aber instabil.


Du meinst Downsampling?

*EDIT:* Ich habs versucht, entweder ich bin zu blöd oder ka. Weder mit _Gedosato_ noch mit _cru_ klappt es. Monitor meldet immer "Ausser Bereich". 
Mit _AMD Downsampling GUI_ will ich erst garnicht Anfang, ich will nicht den Bildschrimtreiber Downgraden. Und in der Registry "rum fuschen" ist für mich auch keine Option.

*EDIT2: *Vielleicht kann mir ja einer mal eine auf mich zugeschnittene _GeDoSaTo.ini_ Datei geben. Ich hätte gern die Auflösung 2560x1440. Monitor ist Full HD.

*EDIT3:* Das mit _GeDoSaTo_ hat sich erledigt, es unterstüzt nicht eins der Spiele die ich nutze.

*EDIT4:* Entweder mach ich was falsch oder der Monitor mag kein DS. Mit 2400x1350 & 1920x1200 hat es nun doch noch geklappt. Aber es ist genau das Gegenteil aufgetreten, leicht verpixelte Grafik und Flimmern. Ich lass es sein.

BTW, wir sind hier schon ganz schön off Topic. 

PS.: Doch ich brauch ne neue CPU. Auf 64er BF3 Servern hab ich schon krasse Framedrops. Auf 16er läuft es konstant mit 60 FPS. 32er hab ich noch garnicht getestet. 

MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> nur mehr oder hübschere Pixel auf dem Display.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich denke du brauchst nicht DS,treiberseitiges aktivieren von SSAA und AF wird deiner Karte genug zu tun geben.

Ich schätze aber auch das unter diesen Belastungen die Karte instabil wird.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich denke du brauchst nicht DS,treiberseitiges aktivieren von SSAA und AF wird deiner Karte genug zu tun geben.
> Ich schätze aber auch das unter diesen Belastungen die Karte instabil wird.



Die hat schon genug zu tun, eigentlich. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist dass was die Karte im Moment abliefert nicht zufriedenstellend für die Taktraten. Aber mal sehen, dass könnte auch an der CPU liegen. Ich hab noch ein FX-6100 rum liegen, übermorgen (hoffe ich) kommt mein Crosshair V Formula Z, dann wird wieder kräftig übertaktet. Die Grafikkarte werd ich vielleicht auch noch weiter takten, 1350/1500 liefen schon mal gut im Catzilla. 
Mal sehen wies dann läuft. Wenn ich immer noch nicht zufrieden bin spar ich für eine R9 280. 

MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Ja, in Battlefield hatte ich mit meinem damaligen X4 640 auch Probleme.
Amd CPU's (die meisten) sind den Belastungen der 64er Server nicht gewachsen.

Wieso hast du dir so ein MB gekauft?

Lieber diese sündhaft teure und sinnfreie *******(sorry für den Ausdruck), verkaufen und dafür ein h board + i5 4570  und Glücklich sein.

Bringt dir insgesamt mehr als deine phenom cpu jetzt ans limit zu takten.


----------



## Offset (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Hammer Projekt! So viel Mut muss mit guten Ergebnissen belohnt werden.  Allerdings verführst du mich gerade dazu das Bios meiner Gigabyte hd7870 doch zu flashen. Ist das schwierig, bzw. hattest du Probleme? Hast du die Anleitung aus der pcgh genommen?


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



> Ja, in Battlefield hatte ich mit meinem damaligen X4 640 auch Probleme.
> Amd CPU's (die meisten) sind den Belastungen der 64er Server nicht gewachsen.


Also in der Map Metro läuft es konstant mit 60 FPS soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nur bei größeren Map's wenn die Grafikkarte mehr zu tun bekommt, wegen weitsicht und so, kommt die CPU dann hin und wieder (öfter ) ins stottern.



> Wieso hast du dir so ein MB gekauft?


Weil ich mag die ROG Mainboards einfach. 

Und ich zahle nicht nicht den vollen Preis, das wäre mir auch zuviel.  Die Intel Pendanten dieser Reihe waren mir da bisher zu teuer. Die neuen mit Z97 gehen aber schon preislich. 




> Lieber diese sündhaft teure und sinnfreie *******(sorry für den  Ausdruck), verkaufen und dafür ein h board + i5 4570  und Glücklich  sein.


Ein Intel als zweit PC hab ich auch schon im Hinterkopf. Aber preislich  war das jetzt meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung erstmal, da ich den  FX-6100 ja schon habe und somit das Geld für eine CPU erstmal noch  Sparen kann.



> Bringt dir insgesamt mehr als deine phenom cpu jetzt ans limit zu takten.


Nee nee, ich übertakte den FX-6100 
Ich strebe 5GHz an.  Auf dem Crosshair IV Extreme hatte ich den schon mal bei 4.7GHz glaub ich. Aber das MB will nicht mehr starten mit der CPU.  (Is ja auch nur Beta Bios, gab auch Spannungsprobelme). CPU geht aber noch, getestet beim einem Freund.  Der  Phenom läuft übrigens schon sogut wie am Limit, etwas mehr als 4GHz  bei  1.452-1.462V unter Last. 4.1GHz bei 1.5V sind schon instabil.

Achja, und ich hab Spaß am übertakten.  Da ist es egal ob Intel oder AMD, Spaß macht es alle mal. 



Offset schrieb:


> Hammer Projekt! So viel Mut muss mit guten  Ergebnissen belohnt werden.  Allerdings verführst du mich gerade dazu  das Bios meiner Gigabyte hd7870 doch zu flashen. Ist das schwierig, bzw.  hattest du Probleme? Hast du die Anleitung aus der pcgh  genommen?



Im Prinzip brauchte ich keine Anleitung, ausser bei dem Powertarget da war ich mir etwas unsicher, aber der Raff hat mich hier nochmal sehr gut beraten.

Ist eigentlich alles ganz leicht. Teste mit Software wie weit du gehen magst oder kannst, wenn alles stabil läuft übernimmst du es, so wie in der PCGH beschrieben, ins Bios. Wenn du noch mehr willst (wie ich) als die Tools hergeben, dann gib im Bios halt mehr V und Powertarget ein. Aber immer schön die Temps im Auge behalten.

MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Die Singlecoreleistung eines FX ist teilweise noch schlechter.

Selbst wenn du ihn auf 5GHZ übertaktest, was in einem sehr hohen Stromverbrauch resultiert,ist er langsamer als Intels,sorry.

Aber wenn es dir Spaß macht


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Die Singlecoreleistung eines FX ist teilweise noch schlechter.
> 
> Selbst wenn du ihn auf 5GHZ übertaktest, was in einem sehr hohen Stromverbrauch resultiert,ist er langsamer als Intels,sorry.
> 
> Aber wenn es dir Spaß macht


 
Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das ich dann schneller werde als ein Intel und erwarte das auch nicht. Aber für BF 64er Server wird es dann hoffentlich reichen, AMD CPU's profitieren ohne hin mehr vom erhöhen  des NB-Takt's, als dem Core Takt. Zumindest hab ich diese Erfahrung beim Phenom gemacht.

MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Ich meinte in meinem ersten Satz, dass die Singlecoreleistung des FX' teilweise geringer ist als die deines Phenoms.


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich meinte in meinem ersten Satz, dass die Singlecoreleistung des FX' teilweise geringer ist als die deines Phenoms.



Aber dafür hat der FX-6100 2 Treads mehr, den schon von Haus aus höheren NB-Takt und mehr OC-Potential.  Der mehr Stromverbrauch ist mir dabei grade egal. 

Ich kauf mir ja nicht umsonst sollche MB's günstig ein. Bisher war ich immer ganz zufreiden, aber ich wollte mehr. 

MfG


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Das 1 Modul mehr bringt dir in Spielen nix...


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Abwarten, Tee trinken.


----------



## Stern1710 (1. August 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

So jetzt muss ich allerdings auch mal meine Meinung stehen lassen:
Genial, dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die sich die Zeit und die Mühen auf sich nehmen, um Anderen ihre Bastelergebnisse zu präsentieren 
MfG


----------



## Flexsist (1. August 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

Dankeschön! 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Das 1 Modul mehr bringt dir in Spielen nix...


 
In jedem modernen Spiel schon. Keine Welt, aber es bringt etwas.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flexsist (5. August 2014)

*AW: R9 270X Kompakt Wakü Hybrid Mod - DIY*

So, der Tee ist getrunken. 

Hab den FX-6100 auf 4.64GHz (19.5x 237.8 MHz, NB / HT 2377 MHz) gekloppt, zwar nicht die gewünschten 5, aber ich bin ja noch nicht fertig. 
Ich wage jetzt schon zu behaupten, damit ist er deutlich flotter als der Phenom II X 965 BE @ 4GHz. Die kleinen Benches (Aida) bestätigen das. In Game hab ich noch nicht gestestet.

*Update:*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du ihn auf 5GHZ übertaktest, was in einem sehr hohen Stromverbrauch resultiert



Ich bin zwar noch nicht bei 5 GHz, werd ich auch nicht kommen, aber um den Stromverbrauch hab ich mich auch gekümmert.
Ich hab die Windows Energiesparprofile angepasst, wobei das Hauptaugenmerk auf die _Prozessorenergieverwaltung_ lag, noch zwei zusätzliche Profile erstellt und mir das ganze hübsch dekoriert als Symbolleiste in die Taskleiste gehauen. Nun kann ich mit einem Klick das ganze bei Bedarf auch noch schnell umstellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW. 


 Extrem Engergiepsarmodus: 1,66 GHz
 Energiesparmodus: 1,66 GHz - 2.14 GHz
 Ausbalanciert: 1.66 GHz - 2,85 GHz
 Höchstleistung: 2,85 GHZ - 3,56 GHz
 Extreme Höchstleistung: 4.64 GHz
*UPDATE 2:* Die 4.64 GHz waren doch nicht so stabil wie anfangs angenomm. Aber bei 4.57 GHZ hab ich ihn soweit stabil, letzte Nacht Stunden lang Battlefield 3 gezockt, es gab nicht einen Framedrop, konstant 60 FPS.  Für mich hat es sich jedenfals gelohnt, ein spührbarer Unterschied zum Phenom, zumindest in Spielen. 

*UPDATE 3:* Schon wieder zu früh gefreut, auf einigen Maps gabs dann doch noch die blöden Framedrops.  Obwohl ich nun doch wieder bei 4.64GHz bin. HT war wohl schuld, hatte den viel zu hoch eingestellt. Wird echt Zeit für einen Intel.


 MfG


----------

